# Mazda RX8.....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

brum, brum, brum.... :driver::driver::driver:



Now, what's the best LSP for a red car.... :lol::lol:  :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you havent have you?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

You have never bought and rx8


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Silly doors on em!

Saying that, these cars look good from the exterior.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Dust traps Cue :thumb: - mind you I've never known a car with so many cubby holes etc -


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice car, fancy one of them myself, maybe next year if shares go up enough
I reckon 915 or SN hybrid will look good, if you have a premium wax then that should also look good.
PS...let us know what the RX8 is like..

Kev


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Cueball, Pics or it never happened my friend . . .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RENESIS rotary, mid-front engined, RWD, LSD... mmmm

Suicide doors are cool as, lovely red n black leather....

slid the f****r round a corner today and the sales guy let out a yelp...:devil:

also had a fight for them NOT to valet it!! lol

Pics/detail soon Mick, not got it yet, they are doing a few things for me....

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dont forget not to shut it off til its warm. a work colleague of mine has one and if he shifts it and turns it off, it floods. if he starts it he always lets it get warm before turning off. they all do it according to him but could be BS. I love these cars, totally friggin bonkers. 9k redline is it?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

got shares in Castrol? :lol: and at least you can drop hints to the opp. sex of wanting a ride in your wankel


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

somewhere about there, yes! 

yeah, I have been reading up about them on the owners site....a few things to keep in mind! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> got shares in Castrol? :lol: and at least you can drop hints to the opp. sex of wanting a ride in your wankel


I do actually!! :lol: well. BP, their parent company.....

birds love my wankel....

:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> somewhere about there, yes!
> 
> yeah, I have been reading up about them on the owners site....a few things to keep in mind! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


does it have light up gear knob i heard they can get a bit toasty?

so has your ford xkr going or gone then  considering you never drive it


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I do actually!! :lol: well. BP, their parent company.....
> 
> birds love my wankel....
> 
> :lol:


:lol:

well thats good luck at least you can fund the oil through dividends then!

they will probably change the "l" for an "r" mr Cue.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd love an RX8 R3 but the fuel economy and top band road tax are a real turn off.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> does it have light up gear knob i heard they can get a bit toasty?
> 
> so has your ford xkr going or gone then  considering you never drive it


not sure about that....I'll drive it at night and let you know...

nope,the ford xkr is staying....she is going for some work over winter....

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> not sure about that....I'll drive it at night and let you know...
> 
> nope,the ford xkr is staying....she is going for some work over winter....
> 
> :thumb:


do you really need another motor...:lol:

you could always find a willing wee lassy to try it out for you  :lol: not sure what ride we are on about here though


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cracking cars with most engine problems caused by ignorant drivers who had no idea how to secure a long life for the engine. We had eight final pre-production prototypes we used for the European launch. They were absolutely hammered on road and track but because they were always warmed up / cooled down and kept full of oil they gave zero problems.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> do you really need another motor...:lol:
> 
> you could always find a willing wee lassy to try it out for you  :lol: not sure what ride we are on about here though


need?? no... want??? yeah, why not... 



andy665 said:


> Cracking cars with most engine problems caused by ignorant drivers who had no idea how to secure a long life for the engine. We had eight final pre-production prototypes we used for the European launch. They were absolutely hammered on road and track but because they were always warmed up / cooled down and kept full of oil they gave zero problems.


that is what I believe as well.... the engines are great IF you look after them...

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> need?? no... want??? yeah, why not...


So how many cars now Cue? :lol: loving the justification there...

as for the 2nd bit :lol:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Same as above. drive them properly and all should be good. check misfires instantly as it will kill the cat eventually. £850 upwards depeding where you go. Antiroll bar drop links are cra, pop off at the ball joint. condensation in rear lamps. connections of side air bags under the front seats not the best


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> So how many cars now Cue? :lol: loving the justification there...
> 
> as for the 2nd bit :lol:


including the fairlady and the ninja...that will 5....

2nd bit is true....the engines are solid...

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

heres something ive always wondered. . 

a few years ago it was made illegal to have a tint darker than 70% on any windscreen in front of the b pillar. the RX8 does not have b pillars due to its suicide door design, so does that mean you can legally get the front side windows tinted?

good luck arguing the toss over that one with the fuzz :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

I'll let you try it first Mick!!

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

what engine is it? the "small" one or the bigger engine?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> including the fairlady and the ninja...that will 5....
> 
> 2nd bit is true....the engines are solid...
> 
> :thumb:


:lol: and how many of you is there again mr Cue?

what about your warming glowing knob? i am trying not to laugh


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mick said:


> what engine is it? the "small" one or the bigger engine?


just the slow one....the mrs will probably be driving it too...

there was a big one as well, but it was silver and had a bit more mileage....don't want another silver car!! :wall:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mick said:


> what engine is it? the "small" one or the bigger engine?


the small one Mick cue only does small dont you 

im trying to think if your image is right cue for the RX8


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

nice choice Cue - hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Great cars.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice little car,you can pick up a good one for pennies.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The 192ps model I think was the sweeter drive, only difference being a five speed box (a nicer box than the 6 speed) and the injection system, the 192 has more torque than the 231.

Sadly having a FSH is not a guarantee of a good engine. The problem was that a lot of Audi / BMW drivers were drawn to the RX, in the main these kind of people were not accustomed to having to check oil levels (not helped by the location of the dipstick it must be said). The Renesis engine was designed to use oil as a fine mist of oil is sprayed into the rotor chamber to aid rotor tip wear, one that doesn't is one I'd steer well clear of.

Like the G-Laders in VW, I think there are a lot of urban myths about RX engine issues BUT they do need to be pampered


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've always liked these Cuey.

Looking forward to the pictures mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

andy665 said:


> The 192ps model I think was the sweeter drive, only difference being a five speed box (a nicer box than the 6 speed) and the injection system.


The 192ps version also doesn't rev as high, it only goes upto 7000rpm instead of 9000rpm.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Laurie.J.M said:


> The 192ps version also doesn't rev as high, it only goes upto 7000rpm instead of 9000rpm.


Not so, redlines a little lower than the 231 (rev limter at 9,400rpm) but not much, certainly the early models I drove would rev happily to 8,500rpm, later models may be different


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

can vouch for that.. local nightclub owner has a 192 version and said "need to go to swansea, cant be arsed to drive... someone take me" i said i'd take him if it was in his car  used a **** tonne of fuel though... and if im not mistaken i think i read a sticker saying check and/or top up the oil with every fuel stop. couldnt be doing with that!

that said, it was a great drive once the traction control was kicked into touch. but sadly as soulless as a granite chopping board in comparison to the late rx7.. now thats a proper drivers car


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Interesting, an RX-8. I used to work with a woman who had one of those.

That is all.

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Just kidding big man.

I expect it'll be more like this! Cue and his Mazda


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Cuey if you haven't had one done already, please get a Compression Test done while the Engine is HOT.....

Have aread here....

http://www.rx8ownersclub.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=36004

Compression should be around 6.9 for each reading.....

Have a look on www.rx8ownersclub.co.uk for more information especially the Buying Guide.....

I owned one for 4 1/2 years from new and never had a problem, but I drove it hard and checked the oil every time I filled it with Petrol....

Great cars if looked after properly....

If you want a lot of literature, magazines etc on them, drop me a PM and you can have them.....

_


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

McClane said:


> Just kidding big man.
> 
> I expect it'll be more like this! Cue and his Mazda


How much for all three:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Paulo said:


> _Cuey if you haven't had one done already, please get a Compression Test done while the Engine is HOT.....
> 
> Have aread here....
> 
> ...


Seen the thread, car starts fine when warm...I tested it! :lol:

From what I can see this car has been well looked after, I'm happy with it...but it also comes with a full warranty (i.e. covers the engine) so I'll be doing lots more testing :driver: :devil:

Cheers for the help though, appreciated...

:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Likewise I have a shed load of internal documents relating to the car when it was first released, most of it is in electronic format and I can send it over to you


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ross said:


> How much for all three:lol:


You can't afford them Ross. You've just bought a car :lol:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Seen the thread, car starts fine when warm...I tested it! :lol:
> 
> From what I can see this car has been well looked after, I'm happy with it...but it also comes with a full warranty (i.e. covers the engine) so I'll be doing lots more testing :driver: :devil:
> 
> ...


_No worries.... Enjoy......:driver:

Drop me a PM with your address etc. and I can arrange to get all the brochures etc. that I have....._


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> You can't afford them Ross. You've just bought a car :lol:


I will find the money don't worry about that :lol:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Just a heads up on one thing with these Cueball

DO NOT and i mean DO NOT start it cold move it 100yds and switch it off. It will not start again, my mates mrs did this 2 weeks ago in his (he works away 3 months on/off) and it wouldnt start. 

Ended up going round to have a look and it would turn over just no effort in firing at all.

Searched through google about starting problems (only do this if you have an hour or 2)
found a link from a mazda dealership PDF that showed you the correct technique to start it.

You have to take a connector off the fan then press accelerator fully to floor (engages anti flood system) turn it over for 10-15 seconds. Then turn ignition off lift your foot off the pedal and turn it over again and in theory it should fire. 

This took me 7-8 attempts with my van attached with jump leads and it finally spat out a cloud of horribleness and started up. 

Other than that they are a very fun car to drive. Good luck


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Yip, I know about that one too...

:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

keep an eye on the oil and have serviced on time and it will be fine, theres alot of scare mongering about the engines but looked after they are fine, pretty much like any other motor


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bit different cuey, nimble little things :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I had a 2007 RX-8 in Stormy Blue Mica with stone leather. Absolutely loved it, proper drivers car:thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

PrestigeChris said:


> Just a heads up on one thing with these Cueball
> 
> DO NOT and i mean DO NOT start it cold move it 100yds and switch it off. It will not start again, my mates mrs did this 2 weeks ago in his (he works away 3 months on/off) and it wouldnt start.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wouldnt touch them with a barge pole (i really must sell this barge pole its gettin in the way) cool doors but thats about it, each to there own though enjoy mate.


----------



## John_Adelaide (Apr 20, 2011)

*Congratulations!*

The best car I've ever owned and still do, very very addictive. Mines a 2010 luxury but added the full GT kit and recently the GT wheels. Brilliant black with 2x layers of cquartz topped with Z6 and Z8, perl for the exterior trim and tyres. Thirstier than a V8 but is an aphrodisiac through the corners, the most fun you'll have with your clothes on. Make sure you join the UK rx8 forum, come by and say hi on the Aussie forum also. Ignore the US forum, you'll just get fat


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Wouldnt touch them with a barge pole (i really must sell this barge pole its gettin in the way) cool doors but thats about it, each to there own though enjoy mate.


All the more reason for everyone to get out and buy one... your choice of cars are always rubbish, and they always seem to have major faults!!

:lol:



:thumb:



John_Adelaide said:


> The best car I've ever owned and still do, very very addictive. Mines a 2010 luxury but added the full GT kit and recently the GT wheels. Brilliant black with 2x layers of cquartz topped with Z6 and Z8, perl for the exterior trim and tyres. Thirstier than a V8 but is an aphrodisiac through the corners, the most fun you'll have with your clothes on. Make sure you join the UK rx8 forum, come by and say hi on the Aussie forum also. Ignore the US forum, you'll just get fat


:lol: What V8 do you have, mine is getting between 5 and 12 mpg...the RX8 is going to be a god send..

I don't join "car specific" forums anymore....find them really boring and just full of complaints and issues (and kn0bs)....there is really only so much I can talk about one of my cars...

But thanks for the shout anyway...and your cars sounds nice...get a pic up!

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> All the more reason for everyone to get out and buy one... your choice of cars are always rubbish, and they always seem to have major faults!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Charming cheers.


----------



## John_Adelaide (Apr 20, 2011)

*Aussie Rex*



The Cueball said:


> All the more reason for everyone to get out and buy one... your choice of cars are always rubbish, and they always seem to have major faults!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Hey mate, pic's or it never happened, so here you go....the fugly black girl....
http://www.rx8club.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7159&p=66383#p66383


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

John_Adelaide said:


> Hey mate, pic's or it never happened, so here you go....the fugly black girl....
> http://www.rx8club.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7159&p=66383#p66383


Looks nice... just spoke to the garage and she is all good to go tomorrow...

:thumb:


----------



## John_Adelaide (Apr 20, 2011)

Shake & Bake!

Once you get it in the corners & make it beep in fourth you'll know
what you've been missing...


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice choice, have always liked the look of these. Look forward to seeing the beast


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Looks nice... just spoke to the garage and she is all good to go tomorrow...
> 
> :thumb:


Enjoy tomorrow CB, always fun picking up a new toy.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice One Cueball.

I had a RX-8 in Nordic green back in 2004. It was the most exciting car i've ever driven. With it revving all the way to 9K revs it felt almost like a bike engine. 

The engine problems aren't as bad as people make out.

They do use a bit of oil, but you get to know how much it drinks. Start off checking with every tank, and you will probably find that it has used only a tiny bit, so you can start checking every 3 or 4 tanks. In the end i used to just top it up every thousand miles.

The flooding issue can be a bit of a problem. It happened to us twice in 2 years of ownership, when we had moved it around on the drive in very cold weather. As mentioned you can restart them with a bit of faffing around, but you will need an external power source as there won't be enough juice in the battery to crank it until all the spare fuel has been forced out.

They are great cars, so enjoy it and show us some pics!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^cheers, already got the detailing gear and camera set up 

:lol:


----------

